
Making a Fortune Telling Machine (2016) - gisely
http://lea.zone/blog/making-of-fortunes/
======
Jun8
This was absolutely marvelous! Apart from it being the best wedding present
ever, the write up is superb: generally with build projects the focus is on
HW, however, the most intriguing aspect of this one was the design of the
cards and fortune generation. The fact that people could affect the fortune
being generated by manipulating cards was an ingenious touch. When people have
an input in the generation they’ll be more apt to believe in the generated
fortune.

The references to folktales and automatic plot generation are great. Something
like Llull’s Ars Magna wheels could also have been used for random, rather
than deterministic generation perhaps.

I looked at other projects done by the author, they are fascinating. You can
read a good interview with her here:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160507041048/https://femhype.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160507041048/https://femhype.com/2016/05/06/blanket-
fort-chats-game-making-with-lea-albaugh/)

------
runj__
Amazing execution! I love fortunes and the tarot data set linked looks
amazing.

